# [b]Damn Delicious Roast Beef Dinner[/b]



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd never heard of that style of gravy making. I'll have to try it. I guess it's similar to the end result of roasting vegetables in the pan with the roast, except for the sweet & sour part.


Have you ever tried the Filipino Adobo? I used to want to create a compilation of recipes that were similar with others across the world.
Kind of if you like this you might like that.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Family had a banquet business and roast beef was the most popular dish and the least expensive. I had wondered how the cook managed to get so many roasts to come out perfect. Their trick was to put them into 250° ovens many hours before the dinner. She would then check them an hour or two before they came out for slicing. She would adjust the temp slightly if needed. But we serves as many as a thousand dinners in one night and most of the plates came back clean. Don't know how she made the gravy but there were several huge pots of it. If we were good we were allowed to slice off some meat into the fresh rolls and pour on some gravy. 

I do love rare roast beef and yours looks perfect.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Joan, one of my recipes was like yours. High heat then turn oven off. But this recipe stressed, adamantly, not to open the oven, not to peek. I’m a peeker even with a window in my oven door. I didn’t think I’d be able to resist opening the door so used a different recipe. Glad it worked for you. I should try it next time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Niki, I never tried Filipino Adobo, I tried Spanish Adobo.

Starting over this is my first experience with cooking like this.
Usually I roast a roast beef for 20 minutes per pound, and it comes
out nice and rare. 
I was worried that this would come out well done, but it worked
perfectly.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Have you ever tried the Filipino Adobo?


I haven't either but looking up some recipes it seems very similar to a Chinese stir fry sauce. Makes sense to me the Phillipines are relatively close to China.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My most reliable way to roast a beef roast is to pre-heat the oven to 500f.
When heated, put seasoned roast into the oven and roast at 500f for 5 minutes. Then turn the oven down to 200f and roast for 1 hour per pound.
Works like a charm and works every time.
Note: This method is for rare to medium rare.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve always cooked Roast Beef @350* for 20 minutes per pound and it always come out
perfectly medium rare.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I’ve always cooked Roast Beef @350* for 20 minutes per pound and it always come out
> perfectly medium rare.


 I used to do it the same way. But when I learned about this way I have tried it several times and I get a more consistent outcome.
Its very important to consider the temp of the roast right before it goes in. This is the hardest part. The roasting is the easy part. Some say taking its temp before putting into the oven is the only way. Frankly it makes sense. And something I might try next time. We shall see.

I am looking to buy this temp probe. America's Test Kitchen Recommended

I now have a analog probe and its almost instant read. Very accurate, but it take a few seconds for the proper reading.
I am not a gadget kind of person, but the Thermoworks #1 probe looks like something I will put on my Christmas list.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J.V. the link sucks. Comes up with a subscribe or something link that you can't get rid of.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry it works fine for me.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Gives me a link to about half a dozen different thermometers.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It worked for me also, but there were other ones as you scroll down. I have a digital one but it takes a few seconds to read fully, I like that one in the link.

I am not a fan of rare or medium rare meats, I just can't get past the raw look. The last roast I made, it was so tough we had to throw most of it out. The vegetables were really good though. I don't even remember how I made it now.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a thought Jim, If you continue cooking your roast with broth and veggies it will be a pot roast, well done and very tender. I like rare but wife likes well done so I remove my half and turn the rest into a pot roast and she is very happy.

Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I really never gave it a thought, until you pointed out the difference. When we make a roast it is always a pot roast, we have never tried to make a roast any other way. We will give the roast a try and see how it works out. I really must have been living under a rock most of my life.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> Just a thought Jim, If you continue cooking your roast with broth and veggies it will be a pot roast, well done and very tender. I like rare but wife likes well done so I remove my half and turn the rest into a pot roast and she is very happy.
> 
> Bud


I have the same issue. I always have to consider my wife likes it well done and have to adjust each time I cook beef.
I like pot roast too and this is easy as we both like it. Now with cooler weather I see more slow cooking meals ahead.
But a rare steak or roast beef is where its at. I love it!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Just a thought Jim, If you continue cooking your roast with broth and veggies it will be a pot roast, well done and very tender. I like rare but wife likes well done so I remove my half and turn the rest into a pot roast and she is very happy.
> 
> Bud


And if you throw in some burgundy (or any dry red) wine, it's boeuf bourguignon!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

huesmann said:


> And if you throw in some burgundy (or any dry red) wine, it's boeuf bourguignon!


I can't even pronounce that, let alone know what it is. lol

I find it really interesting to know how different parts of the world and even in the USA and Canada prepare foods. It is amazing to me how many different ways there are.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah, ain't nothing new it seems.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> And if you throw in some burgundy (or any dry red) wine, it's boeuf bourguignon!


I just call it a kick butt pot roast.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> I just call it a kick butt pot roast.


Sounds reasonable to me, I like that name. LOL


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------

